# Favorite color Rapala?



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Mine is chartreuse and white, second is black and silver. I also can't forget about the clown!


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I like natural colors. I always try to get the ones that look like real fish and have the same colors as that fish. Don't get me wrong. I have the unnatural colors also. I just seem to do better on natural colors.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

clown is the best color i have ever used and that new hot steel color is good too


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

gonefishing8807 said:


> clown is the best color i have ever used and that new hot steel color is good too


I cant figure it out, but in my cranks clown is best. But minnow or shad(natural) colors work good too!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

These are just their hard-body lures for freshwater...

DT Flat Series
DT Flat Sure Set Series
DT Sure Set Series
Lauri Rapala 100th Anniversary Lure
Twitchin' Rap
X-Rap 14
X-Rap Jointed Shad
X-Rap Magnum
CountDown
Deep Tail Dancer
Down Deep Husky Jerk
DT Series
Fat Rap
Glass Fat Rap
Glass Shad Rap
Husky Jerk
Jigging Rap
Jigging Shad Rap
Jointed
Jointed Shad Rap
LC Long-Casting Minnow
Original Floater
Rattlin' Rapala
Shad Rap
Shad Rap RS
Shallow Shad Rap
Skitter Pop
Skitter Prop
Skitter Walk
Super Shad Rap
Tail Dancer
X-Rap


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Net said:


> These are just their hard-body lures for freshwater...
> 
> DT Flat Series
> DT Flat Sure Set Series
> ...


 The surprising thing to me is that I think I have at least 2/3 of that list covered.

As far as colors I have many different colors in different styles like Net was alluding to.

The original floaters and the jointed I have always preferred the black/gold and the black/silver. The shad raps styles I prefer shad and perch color bases. The DT series I only have the bluegill pattern and have done well with that one. I have a lot of other colors in a lot of other lure styles. These were mostly bought from clearance shelves so the color choices were mostly made becasue of what was available. I am a real fan of Rapala and I can't say that I have any Rapalas that I do not like.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

For the floaters or countdowns I like black/silver
Shad rap - blue/gld or natural shad


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I had good luck last year with the floater F7 in Purpledescent for pond largemouth(mostly in the 9-13 inch range). I also did decent with hot steel color. But not as well as purpledescent.

I like the small shad rap and jointed shad rap in perch color.

Small shallow shad rap in either original shad or silver/black.

They need to update the sinking rapalas and give them more wiggle.

I just bought a DT4 in bluegill that I hope to catch a fish on.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I usually buy the ones that are silver or shad color. Cause most baitfish look like that.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

6 inch floater original gold with the white bottom i will always find time to throw that lure my go to lure
________
Herbal Vaporizers


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

want to add firetiger, Ive done alot of damage on bass with firetiger with cranks.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

firetiger for bass also. they also have a new color called fire minnow that i like. i like clown and the black/silver colors. they used to make countodwns in these "holographic" colors. they discontinued them because after the first few fish the color would all fall off. but it left behind a flashy holographic silvery color. ive found these to be very effective for steelhead. i only have three left and i treat them like gold.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the gold color that they do not make anymore for walleye,in the large shad rap.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i like prech


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i like perch color when going for eyes and black and gold


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

minnow baits- black/silver, black/brown, yellow/white
shad rap's- firetiger, gold, silver, perch.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

You can see the trout colored rapala still in the big girls mouth. Prespawn Erie hog i caught and released last month  

AJ


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice Fish! How big was that?


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I also own dozens of Rapalas. For early spring muskie, I like a J-13 in clown or firetiger. Shadraps in perch or shad. Minnows in siver, gold, or firetiger. My favorite color is on a shadrap I bought in Canada several years ago. It is a #7 shadrap in solid pearl. I don't fish with it though because I've never seen that pattern in the states.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Fishing Miller 23 - 30", 12.7 pounds. Released to spawn and be caught again  

Davey Crockett - i've seen those pearl shadraps for sale at fishing shows before, i might have to pick a few up and try them  

Yesterday the 2 hot colors were firetiger and blue and chrome. I had my personal best day with saugeye, landing 28 (fished by myself, all released)   

AJ


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i have a firetiger jointed floater rapala that should be renamed "pond bass assassin" lol


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

tHE BLACK AND SILVER WITH 3 TREB'S AND IT IS ABOUT 6 IN. LONG. FLOATER KILL PIKE W/ IT AND SMALLIES


----------

